# Trivia 8/3



## luckytrim (Aug 3, 2018)

trivia 8/3
DID YOU KNOW...
First City Police Force in the USA.... Boston,  1838

1. Lauren Bacall and Humphrey Bogart had a great Hollywood  romance until his 
death. Who did she marry four years after Bogart  died?
  a. - Frank Sinatra
  b. - Robert Stack
  c. - Howard Hughes
  d. - Jason Robards
2. Strange Words are These...
Do you know what a compurgator is?
  a. - A means of disposing of garden rubbish
  b. - An old type of calculator
  c. - A witness who testifies to the innocence of the accused  person
  d. - A type of medicine used to cleanse the  body
3. What sort of sea critter comes in a "Medusa" variety  ?
4. What's the Japanese art of flower arrangement  called?
  a. - Origami
  b. - Ikebana
  c. - Hara-kiri
  d. - Bonsai
5.  A noun, it's the tube that runs from the pharynx to the  stomach. Spell 
it 1
(American spelling)
6. Who was the Israeli Prime Minister who signed the peace  agreement with 
Egypt?
7. Fill in the Blank...
"________ wobble, but they don't fall down!"
8. "Hello Muddah Hello Faddah" was sung by what artist?  

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
There are more octopus and squid in our oceans than there are  fish.
   .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. - d
2. - c
3. Jellyfish
4. - b
5. Esophagus
6.  Menachem Begin
7. Weebles
8. Allan Sherman

TRUTH !!
Over the last half-century, rising ocean temperatures and  overfishing have drastically reduced the world’s populations of tuna, shark,  swordfish and other large predatory fish; populations of octopuses, cuttlefish  and squid, meanwhile, have increased in number around the globe.

Yet again, humans may be the culprit behind a significant  change in the world’s ecosystems and will ultimately have to adapt.

The population boom, according to a recent study published in  the journal Current Biology, applies to tentacled sea creatures known as  cephalopods – species that were once dominant millions of years ago, swim in the  water layer just above the bottom and patrol large stretches of open  ocean.

Although there is no definitive explanation for the rise in  cephalopods just yet, the researchers noted that warmer temperatures – likely  due to human-accelerated climate change – speed up the cephalopod life cycle, as  long as there’s sufficient food available. 

For the complete article, go here...
http://www.humanosphere.org/environment/2016/05/rapidly-changing-oceans-means-fewer-fish-more-octopus-and-squid/


----------

